# In memory and recognition



## doctorjen (May 29, 2003)

Earlier this week I attended the birth and death of a little boy, Noah Michael, who was born at 20 weeks because his water broke and he and his mama developed an infection. Despite his extreme early gestation, he was born alive and died about 20 minutes after birth in his mama's arms.
I just wanted to post about him because I know in real life he won't get a lot of recognition, and because his death affected me profoundly as their birth attendant. Just as it is hard in real life for families to find support, sometimes it's even harder to find support as a medical professional.
So. If you can, remember little Noah, and his mom Sarah, grieving the loss of her only child as spring starts here in the Midwest. Hopefully, she'll find support and love, and eventually peace.


----------



## Artisan (Aug 24, 2002)




----------



## Mom4tot (Apr 18, 2003)

Oh, I am so sorry, doctorJen









I will keep baby Noah and his mother, Sarah, in my thoughts this weekend.


----------



## weetzie (May 29, 2003)

They will be in my thoughts.


----------



## HaveWool~Will Felt (Apr 26, 2004)

Thanks Jen for posting about Noah and Sarah. I am so sorry to hear about his death.
I honor you Jen....it is hard being the attendant and going through a death before, during and after a birth.
Hugs to you sweetheart.


----------



## sarah9774 (Feb 19, 2005)

Thinking of Noah and his mother Sarah..


----------



## warriorprincess (Nov 19, 2001)

Thanks for sharing Noah with us!


----------



## iris0110 (Aug 26, 2003)

I will be thinking of Noah and his momma, and you as well DrJen. you are a wonderful and caring birth attendant. I am sure that you helped this mamma through her loss.


----------



## Breathless Wonder (Jan 25, 2004)

They will be in my thoughts.


----------



## berkeleyp (Apr 22, 2004)

Thank you for sharing Noah. I will send a prayer for peace to his family and also to you.

It is touching to see that medical folks are so touched by patient's loss. I think there are not enough resources to help birth attendants and others deal with their feelings surrounding patient's loss. I hope that this experience helps to make you a better Dr. should this situation ever arise again or you face a mother with a previous bad experience. Compassionate care can make such a huge difference for families facing loss - I am sure that you will provide it. Thank you for caring.


----------



## broodymama (May 3, 2004)

Noah and Sarah and their family are in my thoughts.


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

Bless you for remembering Noah and his mama.
Bless Noah and his mother as they go along their seperate paths.


----------



## sagelove (May 29, 2004)

Thinking of Noah and Sarah

And thank YOU for thinking of and caring about them.

I had an IUFD at 21 weeks, and none of the medical professionals seems to give a crap at all (except 2 particular nurses). It was horrid.


----------



## MamaAllNatural (Mar 10, 2004)




----------



## vanilla (Aug 11, 2004)

I will pray for her and give my own Noah an extra hug tommorow. So sad for her


----------

